# Be quiet Silnt Base 800, Problem....



## AirBro (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem: Ich kann mein Headset (Razer Kraken Pro, 2 Stecker Audio, Mikro) nicht mit den Frontanschlüssen verwenden. Wenn ich dies versuche kann ich zwar Hören, nicht aber mein Mikrofon verwenden.
Wenn ich das Mikrofonkabel herausziehe und das Audiokabel als einziges in den Mikroschacht stecke, kann ich das Mikro verwenden. Auf der Rückseite kann ich das Headset einbahnfrei verwenden.

Das kommt mir alles bisschen suspeckt vor, deshalb verfasse ich ´das Thema auch hier.

-i7 4790k
-gtx980 msi
-msi gaming 3 z97 (+realtek)


----------



## Sebbi12392 (10. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Hast den Stecker richtig eingesteckt?
Mainboard Soundtreiber Installiert?
Evetuell mal Stecker auf Fehler/Kabelbruch/ect. geprüft?
Vielleicht ein Wakelkontakt? Dreh mal die Stecker vom Headset in dem Buchsen im Gehäuse etwas und hör dabei ob was kommt. War bei mir so. 
MfG


----------



## AirBro (10. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hat es bis vor kurzem auch noch bei meinem alten Laptop funktioniert. Wie gesagt Headset funktioniert einbahnfrei, auf der Rückseite jedoch.


----------



## be quiet! Support (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo AirBro,

heerzlich willkommen hier im Forum 

Bitte schicke mir deine Adresse per PN, dann werde ich dir ein neues Panel zukommen lassen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## AirBro (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,

Danke erstmal für die Aufmerksamkeit und für ihre Hilfsbereitschaft, da ich soetwas von einem Händler in der Art noch nicht erlebt habe.

Entschuldigen Sie bitte, das ich nicht schneller Antworten konnte.
Ich werde ihnen die Adresse umgehend zukommen lassen.

Gruß AirBro


----------



## trainmen (8. September 2015)

Hallo,
hab ein ähnliches Problem wie du nur das bei mir beides ohne Funktion ist, aber im Realtek HD Audio-Manager wird mir angezeigt das beides angschlossen ist obwohl dies nicht der Fall ist. Wenn ich aber das Panel selber vom MB abstecke wird es nicht mehr im Realtek HD Audio-Manager angezeigt. Das Headset selber funktioniert hinten am MB ohne Probleme. Habe auch schon Asrock selber angeschrieben, aber die konnten noch nicht weiter helfen. Hat das neue Panel etwas gebracht? 

Im Anhang noch ein Bild wenn das Panel angeschlossen ist, aber keine Audio-Hardware.

Gruß trainmen

Computer:

Mainboard:
Asrock Z97 Extreme6

CPU:
 I7 4790k

 Memory:
 DDR3-1333; PC3-10666;4Gb x 2 kit G.Skill Ripjaws X

Video Card:
 Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X, PCIE

 OS:
 Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

Tower: 
Be Quiet Silent Base 800

Headset:
Sennheiser PC320


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. September 2015)

Moin Moin trainmen,

schick mir mal deine Adresse als PN, dann lasse ich die einen Ersatz zukommen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## trainmen (19. September 2015)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für den den guten Support und mit dem neuem Frontpanel funktioniert es jetzt einwandfrei 

Gruß trainmen


----------



## trainmen (20. September 2015)

Nachtrag:
Frontpanel gibt zwar alles wieder und nimmt auch auf, aber ich habe eine Rückkopplung sobald etwas über das Frontpanel wiedergegeben wird. Es werden sogar Audiowiedergaben über das Mic am Headset weiter gegeben. Auch wenn ich am Headset selber das Mic ausschalte -.- . Liegt doch nicht wieder am Panel oder?

Gruß trainmen


----------

